# RS springs vs LT springs



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Zachlava said:


> I have a 1LT and I'm getting a pair of springs from an RS model which are apparently half inch lower and have a stiffer ride. I need someone's opinion who has an RS. Does it really look any lower because half an inch is nothing. And how do they ride? Need an opinion
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What year? 2013 =/= 2012.

For the 2LT/LTZ RS package, find (any year) 2LT, LTZ, or Eco and park next to it. There's your answer on ride height

(they really don't look much different to me)

Ride is a smidgen firmer, but not bad.

Front struts are different as well.


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

It's coming from a '12 Cruze. Oh well, probably will pick some lowering springs up in the future regardless. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

I will be real honest here. I don't think the RS models have different springs than a non-RS model. I have a 1LT RS and it sat the same height as any non-RS models I have measured. Also, the ride is just as soft as a non-RS. If you want a firmer ride, go with the 2LT springs, they are definitely a firmer ride. I don't have any facts to back this up, just going by the published info from Chevrolet, and "seat of the pants" testing. By the way, I do know for a fact that you can get a slight drop by changing to ECO manual springs, very slight.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

1LT RS does not have a different suspension setup than the regular 1LT. If it's any other model RS, go for it.


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

I do think he had a 2LT 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

RS is only an appearance package, not a model of car. The Cruze models are LS, 1LT, 2LT, LTZ and Eco.

2LT and LTZ had stiffer suspension than other models for year 2011 when I bought mine. That may have changed for later models though.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

read this thread.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/7797-sport-tuned-suspension.html


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

Is it really worth it for me if I have a 1LT to get the springs from a 2LT.. They're pretty much free 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AngeLoffer (Nov 22, 2013)

I've noticed that a "9 digit zip code" is required - in other words, if you aren't in NorthAm don't bother?


----------

